# New Pics of Ash



## jor71 (May 5, 2009)

Here are some new pics of Ash, enjoy...


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

wow, he's good-looking! .. and so big!


----------



## jor71 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, he is from Bobby's 2008 hatchling.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 5, 2009)

What a stud!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (May 5, 2009)

Ahh! He's huge! And he looks great! How old is he? and Big. Mines getting huge but shes not that big yet, I should have gotten a male


----------



## homer (May 6, 2009)

great looking tegu! 2008? thats a big boy


----------



## jor71 (May 6, 2009)

Hi and thank you for the compliments. Ash is 10 months old and about 47 inches long.


----------



## ColdThirst (May 6, 2009)

How is mine soo small? That thing is 6 months younger than my female and good god its nearly a foot longer than mine. Interesting... I thought mine was growing really fast too.


----------



## alewis0890 (May 6, 2009)

WOW!
47in?!?!?!
10MO?!?!?!

lay off the steroids
but seriously, I'm completely jealous.


----------



## homer (May 7, 2009)

alewis0890 said:


> WOW!
> 47in?!?!?!
> 10MO?!?!?!
> 
> ...



i really cant even believe its only 10 months old


----------



## jor71 (May 7, 2009)

He is only 10 months old. If you look at my old posts, you will see I purchased him from Bobby's last July clutch.

He never hibernated and he has always been a good eater. Well I guess it is true that you can never determine their age by their size.


----------



## ierowe (May 7, 2009)

> He never hibernated and he has always been a good eater. Well I guess it is true that you can never determine their age by their size.



Did you keep him from hibernating or did he just not hibernate. I am wondering because I am getting a 2009 tegu and if mine gets that big that fast I am gonna def gonna build an outdoor enclosure for next year. 

Wow he is a big dude. Love it


----------



## jor71 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks ierowe, you cannot prevent them from doing something they want to do. But to answer your question, no I did not keep him from hibernating. 

Some grow quickly, while others take longer.


----------



## ColdThirst (May 7, 2009)

Oh ok that makes sense now. Yours didnt hibernate, so it got a good 6 months more food down it's neck then mine did. I tried to keep mine from hibernating but It was impossible, one day it just stopped getting up and that was it for seven months. It really wanted to hibernate. I could do nothing, and it was in its big enclosure. so yeah but really nice looking tegu, mine will be that big by this fall hopefully.


----------



## jor71 (May 7, 2009)

I believe he was going to go into hibernation when I had him in a 20 gallon long. He would be down for a day and come out for food and water. But, I moved him to his new bigger enclosure and he seemed to have been rejuvenated and was active again. I am not sure what got him going again.


----------



## ColdThirst (May 7, 2009)

What do you feed yours on a regular basis, diet and such


----------



## jor71 (May 8, 2009)

5 days a week I give him ground turkey, liver, hearts, chicken gizzard, blackberries, grapes, squash and very rarely soft boiled eggs. I would not give him all of it, but the baggies had a mixture of some of the above.

2 days a week he would get ASF Rats (when he was smaller, he would get mice) and/or chicks.

I would feed him till he stopped and walked away. I fed him once a day.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 9, 2009)

hey do you have pics of your set viv?


----------

